# PC startet und geht wieder aus, immer so weiter. Liegt es am Mainboard (?)



## Rellekz (31. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe gerade ein Problem mit meinem Rechner. Wenn ich auf den Startknopf drücke, gehen die LED von meiner Tastatur an, die Lüfter fangen sich an zu drehen, also alles normal. Jedoch nach 1~3s geht er einfach wieder aus, ohne das ich etwas gemacht habe. Also quasi so, als würde ich einfach die Stromzufuhr unterbrechen. Dann geht er wieder von alleine an, wieder aus, wieder an, und immer so weiter, bis er dann irgendwann doch komplett hochfährt oder bis ich die Stromzufuhr unterbreche. Wenn er mal komplett an ist, dann kann ich ihn auch ganz normal ohne Einschränkungen nutzen. 
 Woran könnte das liegen? 
Was ich schon gemacht habe:
-Ich habe es schon mit einem anderen Netzteil versucht, daran liegt es also nicht.
-Alles soweit entfernt, bis das Mainboard nur noch per Frontpanelkabel an das Gehäuse verbunden war (also USB 2.0, 3.0 usw Stecker am Mainboard entfernt), alle (2) Festplatten entfernt, die Grafikkarte und Soundkarte entfernt. Sodass am Ende also nur noch das Mainboard, die CPU (+Kühler), ein 8GB Ram Riegel, das Netzteil und das Frontpanelkabel des Gehäuses verbunden waren. Selbst dann trat das Problem auf. 

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist (wobei ich bezweifle, dass das etwas mit dem Problem zu tun hat): 
-Wenn ich den Ram Riegel entferne, piepst der Rechner beim Start und startet nicht.
-Wenn ich den 4 Pin CPU Anschluss entferne, startet er beim ersten Mal, aber ich bekomme kein Bild.

Da Prozessor und Ram, wenn der Rechner denn einmal an ist, funktionieren, vermute ich mal, dass es nur noch am Mainboard liegen könnte, oder? (Deshalb habe ich dieses Thema auch in Mainboards erstellt, wusste nicht wo ich dies sonst hätte tun sollen)

Der Rechner ist übrigens ein fertig pc mit: i7-4770, 8GB DDR3 RAM ( Micron DIMM   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL11-11-11 (MT16JTF1G64AZ-1G6E1) in Arbeitsspeicher (RAM): Speicher | heise online Preisvergleich ) und auf dem Mainboard steht: MS 7826 Ver. 1.0


Hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen.

MfG


----------



## Schwarzseher (31. Dezember 2016)

Könnte am Ram liegen oder am Mainboard.Passiert das nur bei einem Kaltstart,also nur wenn der Rechner länger aus war?
Evt. braucht der Speicher etwas mehr Spannung o. er kommt mit den Timings nicht klar.
Bios ist aktuell?


----------



## Rellekz (31. Dezember 2016)

Danke für deine Antwort 

Das Problem tritt immer beim Start auf, also auch wenn er läuft und ich ihn neustarte. 

Ich leih mir demnächst mal bei einem Kumpel einen 4GB Ram Stick aus und versuche es mal mit dem, ob es denn am Ram liegt.

Bios ist nicht aktuell. Es gibt seitens HP (noch) keine neuere Bios Version für Windows 10, nur für 8 und 8.1. Soll ich die neuere Bios Version für Windows 8.1 fürs Update verwenden?

MfG


----------



## Schwarzseher (31. Dezember 2016)

Wenn die neuer ist als deine jetzige kann das nicht verkehrt sein.Hab sowieso noch nicht gehört das ein Bios abhängig von dem Betriebssytem ist.Treiber wirken ohnehin erst beim Start des BS.
Nutzt du denn Windows 10 oder hast du ein Upgrade gemacht?


----------



## Rellekz (31. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe ein kostenloses Upgrade von 8.1 auf 10 gemacht, wenn du das meinst. Der PC kam mit Win 8.1, der ist jetzt auch (schon) gute 3 Jahre alt.

Das Bios Update werde ich machen, hoffe nur, dass das Hochfahren des PCs nach dem Neustart nicht so lange dauert ...


----------



## Atlantikhawk (31. Dezember 2016)

Hi,

es klingt als wäres ein kapazitiver Fehler deines MB..
Die Elkos ( Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren) könnten dann defekt sein - passiert relativ oft. 
Wenn Du radiale Elko´s, also keine SMD-Elko´s auf deinem MB hast, kann man manchmal erkennen wenn sie oben anstatt einer planen Oberseite eine Wölbung aufweisen. Sie befinden sich meist in der Näher der CPU bzw zwischen der CPU und dem NT.
Nach einer Zeit trocknen sie aus und fangen an zu "gasen" und haben dann nicht mehr die nötige Kapazität um die Spannungsspitzen zu kappen, zu sieben bzw die "Brummspannungen" zu glätten.


----------



## Jens4yy4me (31. Dezember 2016)

Oder das Board merkt das was zu heiß ist und schaltet aus


----------



## Rellekz (1. Januar 2017)

Der Prozessor hat im Idle ca. 33 grad C (Last 60 Grad C). Und weiter ist ja nur ein Ram Riegel verbaut, der auch nicht heiß wird. Glaube also nicht, dass es an der Temperatur liegt. 


Kann so ein Fehler auch am Prozessor / Ram liegen? Wenn der Rechner dann mal an ist, funktionieren Ram und Prozessor ja problemlos. 


Am Dienstag versuch ich das mal mit einem anderen Ram Riegel und nem Mainboard ... In der Zwischenzeit versuche ich mal das Bios zu updaten (wenn der Rechner dann mal hochfahren würde -.-). 

MfG


----------



## Schwarzseher (1. Januar 2017)

Wenn ein Ram Riegel defekt wäre würde er warscheinlich garnicht hochfahren.Kannst die Riegel ja mal einzeln testen wenn es zwei sind.
Ach hattest du ja schon geschrieben das es nur einer ist
Netzteil hast du als Fehlerquelle selbst schon ausgeschlossen,also bleibt fast nur das Mainboard.
Kommt eigl. noch der Post Screen beim Start oder kommt er gar nicht so weit?


----------



## Rellekz (1. Januar 2017)

Am Prozessor liegts dann wahrscheinlich auch nicht, liege ich da richtig?


----------



## Schwarzseher (1. Januar 2017)

Dann würde der Rechner eigl. auch gar nicht erst angehen.
Wenn dann liegt es eher am Sockel weil Pins verbogen sind,dann müssten die aber so gering verbogen sein das es mal geht und wieder nicht geht.Dann hätte man aber wohl auch kein Bild.
Das kommt ja auch nur bei neuen Boards vor und nicht erst nach längerer Benutzung.


----------



## Rellekz (1. Januar 2017)

Ein Bild bekomme ich garnicht.


----------



## Schwarzseher (1. Januar 2017)

Mit der Onboard Grafik hattest du es auch schon getestet,also den Moni ans Board angeschlossen?
Würde trotzdem eher auf das Board tippen als auf die Cpu.
Eben weil es ja noch ab und zu geht.Das deutet halt auf defekte Leiterbahnen oder Kondensatoren hin.


----------



## Rellekz (1. Januar 2017)

Wenn ich den Monitor an die Grafikeinheit des Prozessors anschließe bekomme ich ebenfalls kein Bild.

Naja, jetzt kann ich wohl erstmal nichts weiter machen. Danke für deine Hilfe. Schreibe nochmal was, wenn ich Ram / Mainboard gewechselt habe.
Bios werd ich wohl nicht aktualisieren können, da er nicht hochfährt :<


----------



## Schwarzseher (1. Januar 2017)

Hat das Board einen Beeper oder hast du so noch einen rumliegen,dann kannst du auch mal die Null-Methode probieren.
Siehe Signatur bei mir.
Wenn der ram defekt ist hat man übrigens auch kein Bild.Hast du noch anderen mit dem du testen kannst?Dann sollten aber auch Beep Töne kommen wenn der defekt wäre.


----------



## Rellekz (4. Januar 2017)

So.
Nachdem ich es mit einem Ram Riegel von einem Kumpel versucht habe, mit dem es auch nicht funktionierte, kam ich zu dem Entschluss, dass es das Mainboard sein muss. Habe also alles auf ein anderes Mainboard verfrachtet und siehe da, es funktioniert. Der Rechner geht wieder ordnugsgemäß an, ohne sich wieder auszuschalten. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. 
Nun habe ich ein anderes Problem (warum sollte es auch alles problemlos arbeiten -.-). Undzwar habe ich kein Internet. Beim LAN Port steht, dass das Netzwerkkabel entfernt wurde, während es drin steckt... Naja, mach ich wohl einen neuen Thread :> 

Danke für die Hilfe!

MfG


----------



## True Monkey (4. Januar 2017)

> Nun habe ich ein anderes Problem (warum sollte es auch alles problemlos arbeiten -.-). Undzwar habe ich kein Internet. Beim LAN Port steht, dass das Netzwerkkabel entfernt wurde, während es drin steckt



Nach einem Boardwechsel mußt du auch den zum Board dazugehörigen Lan Treiber installieren.
Ansonsten bekommst du diese Meldung


----------

